# Fellow Disabled Vets



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got this last night from my contact Special Adaptive Housing in Washington DC. Thought I'd share it with you. It's $6,800.00 to help make your house more adaptive for you if you meet the criteria. If you do apply please share your experience.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Foreign Medical Program, so this could be used in the PI? That $6800 would go a long way toward fixing our house in Samar that Yolanda destroyed haha


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Foreign Medical Program, so this could be used in the PI? That $6800 would go a long way toward fixing our house in Samar that Yolanda destroyed haha


Thats what I don't know for sure. I went to VA Manila they were clueless about HISA. They told me I could not get SAH, which I know is wrong as I had my Bathroom remodeled and now my is kitchen being done. Anyway I am constantly asking about the program as most the vets here are unaware and the VA surely don't know. I was told that as 100% I could not get an electric scooter even though it is authorized by VA. The Clinic Manager there told me yes but not in the Philippines because we fall under different rules. As of today VA OPC and VA have yet to supply me with VA Philippine regulations. :smash:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*update*

Talked to Manila VA yesterday, We Vets in PI are not eligible for FMP as we all know. We cannot file from another VA regional office. Here's the kicker VA Philippines is not financed for this program. So I told him that so ALL DISABLED VETS ELIGIBLE for this program can get the 6800$ except if your in the Philippines. If I was in Vietnam Thailand Cambodia then I can get the benefit through FMP all VETs in the US can get the benefit but because I am here I am not eligible. So I said I guess the VA IG needs to get involved.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> I got this last night from my contact Special Adaptive Housing in Washington DC. Thought I'd share it with you. It's $6,800.00 to help make your house more adaptive for you if you meet the criteria. If you do apply please share your experience.


I can give you my personal experiences with both the $6,800.00 housing grant and the more generous grant for housing improvements that go up to $66,000.00! The VA has two programs available and I applied for both of them.

I applied for both grants nearly two years ago...it was deemed that I am eligible for both and my applications were accepted and were being processed. In light of my recent decision to relocate to the Philippines and get married to my long time fiancée, I was told that one grant application has been canceled because it cannot be used in other countries and was only available to Veterans in the US. And of course it was the BIG one totaling $66,000.00 US Dollars!

I tried fighting it with the appeals process and ask them why? What difference does it make where I live? I still have the same disabilities and I still need to adapt my home and I still served my country. But the application was canceled and when I login to my DOD VA website account, the claim is no longer listed there.

However the other $6,800 grant is still there and listed as being processed and no changes have been made to that application BUT I have been waiting for nearly two years and they are SO SLOW in processing these housing grants.

SO..."IF" you do decide to apply...get ready for a long wait or better yet...good luck in getting a timely response. There are eight steps listed for approval and my application is only on the second step of eight and I filed for the Grant on November 16th 2012,,,here in a few months it will be two full years without any answer yet!

BEST of LUCK...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Update I have gotten the DAV involved there is still no answer to the question asked, typical bureaucracy. Hopefully will get an answer this year. But I must tell you the VA Clinic did me justice. It took 7 months to complete but its done.


----------

